# How do you wash windows and mirrors with no windex or paper towels?



## mightymoo

I need to ask this question. I generally use kitchen rags, buying a roll of paper towels every once in a while. Well I realized that I haven't bought them in forever and I don't have any windex left and don't really want to buy more. So how do you wash your windows without them? I realized that while I've been doing without for a while my solution is mostly to not wash the windows or the mirrors really. Just wipe them with a rag if they are really bad and leave the spots.

Any tips?


----------



## Aeress

I use a vinegar/water mixture for the cleaner and newspaper to wipe off. works well and uses my old newsapers.


----------



## celestialdreamer

I use a cloth with warm water (sometimes a little vinegar) and then dry with a microfiber cloth. I think this works way better anyway!


----------



## Shenjall

Vinegar is waaaay better than windex. I've just used terry towel face clothes. But I may try the newspaper thing. Brendon - it doesnt leave newsprint ink everywhere?


----------



## Leta

My favorite glass cleaner: club soda, with a dash of rubbing alcohol and a dash of peppermint extract.

My favorite glass wiper: microfiber cleaning cloths, found in the laundry/dish aisle of a Megalomart or at the $1 store.


----------



## cuttiebearmom

I use a very diluted vinegar/water mixture for all surfaces like windows/mirrors/stainless steel appliances, etc. Just spray and wipe with a all-purpose rag (we have a basked of them!).

Another perk, you don't have to worry about your kids 'helping' to spray!


----------



## texaspeach

vinegar, alcohol and water in a spray bottle, wiped off with wadded news paper is what my mom and aunt used when they cleaned houses.


----------



## blizzard_babe

Another vote for vinegar and water. My parents were far from natural-product-using people, and we ONLY cleaned windows/mirrors with vinegar/water when I was a kid. Of course, now that they can "afford" it, they buy specialty products like windex. The trick to no-streaks is not using too much liquid.

Never tried newspaper... I use rags (old t-shirts), but I'm not excessively picky about my cleanliness. If the streaks aren't huge, I can ignore them.


----------



## CaraNicole

_using newspapers will make your mirrors and windows SHINE! i've used this little trick for years (my granny was a neatfreak) and you can just use plain old water (not alot) and rub and rub...BOOM *it sparkles*_


----------



## Shawna_L

Another vote for club soda. It works really well.

A little rubbing alcohol helps if the glass has any greasy/sticky buildup.

I like to use cloth rags or microfiber towels. I dislike handling newsprint.


----------



## BeckC

Another one for vinegar and water. I put in some EO to cut down on the vinegar smell.

I bought some Windex "disposable" microfiber cloths. http://windex.com/dry.asp I think there was 12 in a pack and it was just a couple bucks. I've been using and washing the same pack for about a year. I use it for all sorts of cleaning. And they work even better after being washed a few times.


----------



## arahzel

I use vinegar/water mix with a microfiber cloth.


----------



## wannabe

I use a microfibre cloth and water. You can't do a whole house without putting the cloth in the laundry, but if you have a few, they're great.


----------



## oneKnight

I use vinegar and a microfiber cloth, or a plain washcloth if my "special" one is already dirty.
My mom always used newspaper, but I don't buy the paper so we don't have them sitting around handy.


----------



## chel

I use a mix of water and vinegar with a squirt of dish detergent and wash cloths to dry. I use this for mirrors, windows, and countertops.


----------



## Alkenny

I use vinegar/water and just a regular cloth.


----------



## jenerationx

Vinegar and water and newspaper or a microfiber cloth.


----------



## GenB

I think we all agree: the basics are the same. Vinegar, club soda or rubbing alcohol all work extremely well to clean any kind of glass. Newspaper works as it doesn't leave behind any lint. I always make sure I put on my rubber gloves if this is the route I take just because I don't want my hands to be black but I've never noticed any residue on the glass. Microfiber cloths (got mine at Walmart--yes, I know...). They were two in a pack and are great for countless things but cleaning glass is the best. I don't need anything else for my glass coffee table. It is really amazing. Since I've started using these things, my house really feels cleaner and smells better. Makes you wonder why we bought commercial cleaners in the first place! I am realizing what a smart woman my grandmother was! Oh! I've also heard that corn starch works very well but I've never tried that.


----------



## hibana

Washed disposable baby wipes work great as cleaning cloths, especially on glass.


----------



## eden/averymum

I use baby wipes (which in our house are flannel squares) and a touch of water and some firm rubbing


----------



## annethcz

I think the important thing is to dry the mirror with a towel/cloth, to eliminate the spots. I've found it easy to wash with just plain water- as long as I dry the mirror afterwards, it looks fine.


----------

